# Can my American wife "reset" her 6 month max stay in Canada (visit USA for one day)?



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

*Can my American wife "reset" her 6 month max stay in Canada (visit USA for one day)?*

I don't want to live in Canada without my wife (I'm dual USA/Canada, she is only USA). During the application for permanent residence for my wife she can only stay in Canada for up to 6 months (right?), if so, then could she take a one day trip to USA and "reset" that 6 months?

-Nathan


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

She should apply for an extension of her Visitor's Visa.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 5, 2009)

Have her apply for the extension for the visitor's stay before the six months is up. During the time she is waiting for an answer she is legal. During the time you're waiting for an answer about permanent residency she's legal as well but double check this with the paperwork you're sent as it is a case by case thing.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's the link from the CIC website regarding extending your stay in Canada....

Temporary resident visa: Extending your stay


----------

